# Houston Gamers, Let's Do Lunch!



## Theron (Aug 28, 2005)

When:  Monday, Sept 5 (Labor Day), at 11:30 AM
Where:  Freebird's near the corner of Greenbriar and US-59.  If you're unfamiliar with it, email  me for details (tbretz at gmail dot com).

This is not a game session, it's just a chance to grab lunch, meet folks, socialize, and maybe line up some gaming opportunities.

Look for the plush gold dragon, if you don't already know me and The Missus.

Be there or be a 10 x 10 room.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Aw, and I've been wanting to try Freebirds. Sadly, I have class just at that time. In a 10 x 10 room, too.


----------



## Theron (Aug 28, 2005)

A class on Labor Day?  Bummer.

What part of town are you in?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't realize it was Labor Day, cool!  I go to school at UH, which is pretty close to there, and live in the Mission Bend/West Oaks area, which is pretty far.

My brother is coming to town that weekend, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Theron (Aug 29, 2005)

Rock!  Hope to see you there.


----------



## joshs13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Have my son, so not sure I can make it, but I will try.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 30, 2005)

I also apparently have two friends who want to go. I'll see who else I can rope in. 

Edit: One more, I think.


----------



## Theron (Sep 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*bump*


----------

